

A Startup About Nothing - revisionzero
http://www.thepeoplestartup.com/

======
TrainedMonkey
This really looks like a some kind of a scheme. Only reason someone would be
interested in buying this start-up is for collected emails (They openly
acknowledge that in their terms of use). So in essence, at best, people
joining provide all the value, while getting at best marginal benefit later
on. At worst, this is going to be scam with millions of auto generated emails
joining diluting real value (And scamming anyone that would be silly enough to
purchase this `startup`).

~~~
cr0wmium
You are making a few assumptions. Terms are there to create users and legally
protect both.

------
trcollinson
Ok, I'll bite. Reading the terms of service, which were definitely, um,
funny?... was interesting. They are going to collect a bunch of emails on a
list, sell them to a big company, and split the proceeds with the people on
the email list. They are of course taking the costs associated with splitting
a large sum of money with an even larger list of emails out of the portion of
money going to the really large list of emails. And of course "big" companies
are going to buy an email list from this company even though there is an
already large and cut throat industry for creating email lists to sell to
large companies? Sounds Awesome!

Business Plan 1) Make quick website 2) Make funny(?) Terms of Service 3)
People Sign Up with Email ... 4) Umm... ... 5) Are we profiting yet? ... ...

------
cryptoz
In case this crowd is missing part of the parody here, this is a Seinfeld
startup: the "show about nothing", where George runs "The Human Fund", a fake
charity.

"The Human Fund. Money for People".

~~~
revisionzero
You nailed it!

~~~
drd
Humor, smart way to collect HN Karma :o)

------
jere
You _really are_ the product this time.

------
icu
This is clearly a piss-take on the state of web 2.0.

------
taigeair
someone watched Seinfeld last night

